# Plant density needed to cycle a tank?



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

It's been two weeks now of trying to keep ammonia, nitrite and nitrates down in my 5g spec. It has two guppies and a dario dario.

So far I've added three anubis and what I believe are 9 Cryptocoryne wendtii. They all relatively small.

How many more plant and types I could add to improve water parameters?


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Throw some floaters in there. Some salvinia or duckweed. Floaters are excellent at sucking up extra nutrients.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Are you using sponge filter instead the stock filter?


----------

